# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مشکل در دریافت سوابق تحصیلی - سوابق یافت نشد !!!

## 3ina

من امروز به سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی رفتم و اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم اما مینویسه کد دانش آموزی یا کد منطقه یا تاریخ تولد اشتباه است و سوابق تحصیلی شما یافت نشد.
چن بار امتحان کردم و کد ها رو از روی کارنامه های دیگم هم چک کردم همشون درست بودن.

اما مشکل اصلی اینجاست که وقتی به صفحه درخواست پیگیری میرم یه قسمت داره سال اخذ دیپلم که از سال 84 داره تا 91 !!! منم سال 93 دیپلممو گرفتم یعنی امسال پیش دانشگاهی ام. بعد من گزینه "هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده ام" رو انتخاب کردم که اونم نوشت شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشید چون فارغ التحصیل نشدید.

حالا به نظرتون من باید چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## khatte2

صبر کن . هنوز کو تا ثبت نام کنکور....
مدرسه چیزی به ما که هنوز نگفته....
مشکلات رو آموزش و پرورش حل میکنه...

----------


## 3ina

> صبر کن . هنوز کو تا ثبت نام کنکور....
> مدرسه چیزی به ما که هنوز نگفته....
> مشکلات رو آموزش و پرورش حل میکنه...


آخه الان همه دارن میگیرن و مشکلی ندارن

برای کس دیگه ای این مشکل وجود نداشته ؟

----------


## meh.75

*من امروز گرفتم و هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتم*

----------


## khatte2

عزیزه من این سیستماشون داغونه...
شما بری آموزش پرورش برطرف میکنن, شک نداشته باش...
بخاطر این چیزا خودتو درگیر نکن, فکر و ذهنتو بزار برا اصلیه, کنکور....

----------


## Al I

> من امروز به سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی رفتم و اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم اما مینویسه کد دانش آموزی یا کد منطقه یا تاریخ تولد اشتباه است و سوابق تحصیلی شما یافت نشد.
> چن بار امتحان کردم و کد ها رو از روی کارنامه های دیگم هم چک کردم همشون درست بودن.
> 
> اما مشکل اصلی اینجاست که وقتی به صفحه درخواست پیگیری میرم یه قسمت داره سال اخذ دیپلم که از سال 84 داره تا 91 !!! منم سال 93 دیپلممو گرفتم یعنی امسال پیش دانشگاهی ام. بعد من گزینه "هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده ام" رو انتخاب کردم که اونم نوشت شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشید چون فارغ التحصیل نشدید.
> 
> حالا به نظرتون من باید چیکار کنم ؟


سلام و درود 
همین مشکل سال قبل واسه من هم پیش اومده بود ، برادر 
اول میری سایت دیپ کد وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
وقتی سیستم گفت : اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه اشتباه وارد شده است. 
به صفحه درخواست رسیدگی که پایین همین متنه میرین ،
تمامی اطلاعاتو وارد میکنین و یه توضیحات کوچولو هم میدین و ارسال میکنین 
خودشون با منزلتون تماس میگیرن و نتیجه رو میگین .
هیچگونه جای نگرانی ای نیست ، چون مال بنده درست شد . فقط آخرش بهت کد میده که بتونی وارد بشی و درخواستتو پیگیری کنی اون کد رو یادداشت کن.
موفق باشین

----------


## Aguila Roja

اطلاعاتتو از روی کارت دانش اموزی ک مدرسه بهت داده وارد کن 
برای کد منطقه هم ی سرچ تو اینترنت کن 
:yahoo (3):

----------


## 3ina

> سلام و درود 
> همین مشکل سال قبل واسه من هم پیش اومده بود ، برادر 
> اول میری سایت دیپ کد وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
> وقتی سیستم گفت : اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه اشتباه وارد شده است. 
> به صفحه درخواست رسیدگی که پایین همین متنه میرین ،
> تمامی اطلاعاتو وارد میکنین و یه توضیحات کوچولو هم میدین و ارسال میکنین 
> خودشون با منزلتون تماس میگیرن و نتیجه رو میگین .
> هیچگونه جای نگرانی ای نیست ، چون مال بنده درست شد . فقط آخرش بهت کد میده که بتونی وارد بشی و درخواستتو پیگیری کنی اون کد رو یادداشت کن.
> موفق باشین


بالا نوشتم که !
توی قسمت درخواست اطلاعات فارغ التحصیل انتخاب سال 93 وجود نداره !!! منم 93 دیپلم گرفتم

----------

